# Are DVD Recorders Still Around?



## LLNelson (Mar 3, 2014)

If I'm in the wrong area, please let me know. My DVD Recorder recently failed after several years of usage. While trying to buy a new one, I found that they are very expensive (I want one for $100-200). The little bit of research that I found is that they are no longer used much. I have been recording TV programs on DVDs for years and would like to continue doing that. 

I'm having a lot of trouble with my streaming services, including Amazon Prime. When I try to play a movie, it crashes every 1-2 minutes and Amazon hasn't been able to help me so far. I have had cbsallaccess (recently renamed Paramount+) for several months and can view some of the TV programs I like, but not my local news or other programs that I used to record. And because of my medical problems, I need to put my feet up while I watch TV or a recorded program. With Paramount+ I have to view programs on my computer, which means sitting with my legs down. I have been using an antenna for several years and I can't afford comcast or other options. Does anyone have suggestions for me?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I use a Pioneer but because it's old, I have to use a digital converter with it. There are many DVD recorders on the market, but not anywhere near as cheap as you want, so you might as well just buy a DVR.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

LLNelson said:


> I'm having a lot of trouble with my streaming services, including Amazon Prime.


This is directly related to your internet connection type and speed. Is this all over wifi? What is your ISP speed that you're paying for.....ie 10 meg, 20 meg, 100meg? How many wifi devices are connected? Is this 2.4ghz or 5.0ghz connection?


----------



## boobymilk (Jan 15, 2021)

Maybe it's time to adapt with new tech?
You could use that opportunity to get full digital, and record the TV program onto a Hard Disk or onto a flash drive.

In my opinion, a *"TV box" with a external storage* will do a good job and not only replace your old DVD recorder, instead it will make things more comfortable and easy for you.
But I could be wrong, I first need to know if there is a special reason that you want to keep the DVD medium.

So, is there a special reason why you want to keep the DVD medium?


----------



## brainiation (Jul 3, 2008)

Have you taken a look at the used market? Check your local Facebook Marketplace, Craig's List, or EBAY perhaps for a DVD-Recorder. I have a Toshiba model myself which has seen little usage, but I was hanging onto it for the same reason you have in maintaining the ability to record a DVD disc.



LLNelson said:


> If I'm in the wrong area, please let me know. My DVD Recorder recently failed after several years of usage. While trying to buy a new one, I found that they are very expensive (I want one for $100-200). ... Does anyone have suggestions for me?


----------



## HavFun (Oct 26, 2009)

Your computer may be able to sent programs to your TV... it will be very easy if your computer and TV both have HDMI connections. For other types of video (older), it's more difficult now because of analog video getting so obsolete. There are ALL KINDS of options for streaming and smart TVs typically have apps or you can add apps that give you literally 100s of "free" channels to watch (streamed using their free app). There is so much TV to watch these days, there's never much need to record it unless you are doing that for "time shifting" so you can watch later and skip commercials. If you have problems with "crashing" it may be that you are not using a compatible device, or your internet connection is too slow, or the way you are getting the internet to the TV may also be too slow (Wi-Fi can be too slow if it is not new enough to handle HD video reliably... lots of skipping and stalling happen if something in your streaming path is too slow. Your internet connection speed should be 25 Mbps or faster... and faster is MUCH better because you will get better quality video streamed to you. Also, if your service is 25 Mbps you are likely to be getting maybe 20 Mbps in real-world speed and that's also too slow. I find 100 Mbps is fast enough ethernet speed for HD video PLUS you'll have a little bit of bandwidth left if you want to check Email or shop online or something like that while you are watching something on TV. I would suggest forums dedicated to home streaming and all the options you have, costs, and different ways people do this to find out what the possibilities are for your setup and budget. There's no reason to be stuck with just what you can get over an antenna any more. Two of the "free with commercials" services are Tubi TV and Pluto TV... check out their services and see what they have to decide if either or both of them offer something you enjoy. Using a DVR to record programs is much easier than using a DVD recorder, but you can only use long term storage if you have enough hard disk space. So if you record things, watch them later, then delete them and record something new... a DVR will be fine. But if you record shows, watch them and never want to delete them, you will eventually run out of hard disk space, but most DVRs offer multiple ways to add hard disk storage space (internally or by USB 3.0 external hard disks).


----------



## Roguecroc (Jan 8, 2009)

LLNelson said:


> If I'm in the wrong area, please let me know. My DVD Recorder recently failed after several years of usage. While trying to buy a new one, I found that they are very expensive (I want one for $100-200). The little bit of research that I found is that they are no longer used much. I have been recording TV programs on DVDs for years and would like to continue doing that.
> 
> I'm having a lot of trouble with my streaming services, including Amazon Prime. When I try to play a movie, it crashes every 1-2 minutes and Amazon hasn't been able to help me so far. I have had cbsallaccess (recently renamed Paramount+) for several months and can view some of the TV programs I like, but not my local news or other programs that I used to record. And because of my medical problems, I need to put my feet up while I watch TV or a recorded program. With Paramount+ I have to view programs on my computer, which means sitting with my legs down. I have been using an antenna for several years and I can't afford comcast or other options. Does anyone have suggestions for me?


take it to a repairer and have a new hard drive fitted. They are the same that's in a tower in most case's or replace it your self.then format


----------



## DB007 (Mar 16, 2021)

LLNelson said:


> If I'm in the wrong area, please let me know. My DVD Recorder recently failed after several years of usage. While trying to buy a new one, I found that they are very expensive (I want one for $100-200). The little bit of research that I found is that they are no longer used much. I have been recording TV programs on DVDs for years and would like to continue doing that.
> 
> I'm having a lot of trouble with my streaming services, including Amazon Prime. When I try to play a movie, it crashes every 1-2 minutes and Amazon hasn't been able to help me so far. I have had cbsallaccess (recently renamed Paramount+) for several months and can view some of the TV programs I like, but not my local news or other programs that I used to record. And because of my medical problems, I need to put my feet up while I watch TV or a recorded program. With Paramount+ I have to view programs on my computer, which means sitting with my legs down. I have been using an antenna for several years and I can't afford comcast or other options. Does anyone have suggestions for me?


For years I have been using a ChannelMaster DVR+ which recorded to a HardDrive. It is no longer being supported. They suggest the TiVo Edge. It records to an internal HD, not DVD disks. This seems to be the norm for Streaming Services and OTA broadcasting. And the recordings are usually encrypted. You can’t remove the internal HD and hook it up to a computer to transfer the files due to copyright laws. The internal HD may be Linux-based, so ther would be incompatibility unless you had a file converter.

If you are just looking for a DVD “disk burner”, the Apple Drive is great. Can be used with multiple Operating Systems.

I am not aware of any DVD burners, that allow you to burn OTA broadcasts directly to a DVD.
In the old days, you recorded to VHS then used software to convert and burn to DVDs, but this took a very long time, since you were recording on one device (DVD) while playing on the other (VHS).


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

DB007 said:


> I am not aware of any DVD burners, that allow you to burn OTA broadcasts directly to a DVD.


Yes, I have a dvd recorder, brand name Liteon. Just hooks up to your tv same as if it were a vcr, and record content directly from the tv broadcast. Not used it for years, I have a tvr box now, when you want to record something, just press the button on your remote and it records to a hard drive.

If its become something of a hobby to you, then I understand and as someone else said Ebay your best bet.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

My Pioneer also records directly from TV to DVD. Finalizing allows DVD to be played on other TVs as well as computers.


----------



## boobymilk (Jan 15, 2021)

Hmm, sorry if I sound ignorant, but what is the benefit of still recording data on DVD in 2021?
I mean, isn't the "spinning disc" kind of dated and unnecessary for media at this point?

I mean, with a TV receiver / TV box you can record things onto a huge HDD which has really a lot of benefits if compared to the DVD medium.
And if you worry about the encryption of files on the HDD - there is suitable recording software on most devices which doesn't encrypt the recordings. It just saves it as .mp4, .avi or whatever you want. Such software exists at least on Android devices.

I am just asking, because I might be wrong and I am interested why DVD is still a thing.
I am surprised that so many of you still use this medium, so I am curious.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

boobymilk said:


> Hmm, sorry if I sound ignorant, but what is the benefit of still recording data on DVD in 2021?
> I mean, isn't the "spinning disc" kind of dated and unnecessary for media at this point?
> 
> I mean, with a TV receiver / TV box you can record things onto a huge HDD which has really a lot of benefits if compared to the DVD medium.
> ...


See my Post #2.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you want to hear a really old fashioned approach.... I save to a sky box, and if I want to save permanently, I use a grabber(video/audio grabber with AV connection cables) from the sky box to a laptop. I use a freebee Video processing program to import the video... the only issue with doing tis is that I have to do it real time... many will not have the patience or inclination to do that.... and after recording, ( saving to a .mpg format file) I edit this with the same freebee software to remove all ads if there are any and remove all breaks... 
To play these on a TV... just save to a disk and connect to TV's USB input... All modern tv's seem to have these...


----------

